
More mosquito species than previously thought may transmit Zika - upen
https://medicalxpress.com/news/2017-02-mosquito-species-previously-thought-transmit.html
======
DrScump
Blogspam of

[http://news.uga.edu/releases/article/more-mosquito-
species-m...](http://news.uga.edu/releases/article/more-mosquito-species-may-
transmit-zika/)

